# My New Compact



## cincytri (Sep 21, 2007)

Just finished the build on this and I am pretty pleased so far. I'll get my first ride in tomorrow if the weather cooperates. Pretty standard build with D/A 7800 all around except for the BB which is a Chris King. Moots stem and post with 3T Rotundo Pro bars and Speedplay Zeros. Saddle and tape are Fizik. Wheels are King 32/32 with DT aerolite spokes and 1.2 rims. Prolly going to look into a deeper wheelset over the winter- something like Edge 68's or 404's with either the new King hubset or some Alchemy hubs. Moots subforum has been pretty quiet lately, so enjoy...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it looks perfect. That is exactly the way a Moots should be built: clean, simple, sophisticated.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice saddle to doghead drop!

(Beautiful bike, too.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Good looking bike, I vote Edge with Alchemy hubs, once the hubs are out I may do something similar myself.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful bike. I was going to build a Compact to replace my busticated Madone, but due to the new CR and RSL designs, there were no frames available in a reasonable timeframe back in Oct. I'm hoping to get one in the Spring to put all my Ultegra SL stuff onto (remanents from the Madone).


----------



## Fatboy66 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice bike. What size is it?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice. Bigger pics appreciated.
.


----------



## BattlestarGalactica (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd like to see a picture of your bike with the Edge 68 or 404's if you ever got them new wheels.

thanks


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Very nice, very clean and to-the-point build. What size is it?


----------

